# Manly poodle cuts



## Cameo (Feb 5, 2010)

His hair looks very soft and it's going to be difficult to get any cut with length to look plush. 

The Dutch (with a moustache) is a good trim for a manly male poo and is stylish.


----------



## Reesmom (Feb 4, 2010)

I looks like he runs so fast his tail is permanently stuck like that. Lol!!!


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

I would do the panda trim and turn him into a little "Build-A-Bear"


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

How does his hair look/hold when it's all fluffed out? 

I can't think of any really masculine toy poodle trims at the moment, maybe a nice teddy bear trim? He looks cute with that. Maybe you could try one of those Japanese style ones with the donut mustache and round head, ears, legs, etc. They are really really cute, but they still look masculine to me. 

I like this, http://onefinecanine.com/poodlegraham1. webjpg.jpg but it has the shaved ears, so you may not like it.


----------



## Savannah (Jan 15, 2010)

I saw a great one recently. His back half was a lamb trim, but his front half was full fluff. 
Basically you take a 4 or 5 blade from the end of his ribcage to his hips (and over the top to the tail). Blend well at the hips so the rear legs flow nicely into the body. You may either blend the front half into the back, or leave a jacket. I think either way looks great.

It ends up looking a lot like the puppy T-clip (European puppy clip) but with a bit of shagginess to the legs and shorter topknot that keeps it cute and manly.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Check out this site. It is toy poodle cuts. http://www.partipoodleworld.com/ColorsandTrimsToyParti.htm

And I just liked this one


----------



## Sparkle&Spunk (Jan 26, 2010)

how about this?


----------



## MericoX (Apr 19, 2009)

I do Lincoln and Tsuki with shaved face and feet... short ears. Poofy head. Everything is shaved off except for poms on each ankles.

Oh and Lincoln is sporting a mohawk now. LOL. I'll try to get pictures up soon when they're feeling better.


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

MericoX said:


> I do Lincoln and Tsuki with shaved face and feet... short ears. Poofy head. Everything is shaved off except for poms on each ankles.
> 
> Oh and Lincoln is sporting a mohawk now. LOL. I'll try to get pictures up soon when they're feeling better.



Oooh I really like the idea of a mohawk!  Those are so awesome.


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

i'm not much help but i vote short ears... but i remember he gets flippy ears doesn't he? so i'd go short but not shaved? or shaved with a longer blade... 

i can't stand moustaches (living with them) but i think he'd look adorable in the dutch


----------

